
The religion of entrepreneurship - taytus
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/05/the-religion-of-entrepreneurship/
======
Gobitron
I agree with the observation, but I don't see it as entirely positive. I
understand there is a lot of anti-religious sentiment in this community, but I
think that the "great" religions of the world teach fundamental values, and I
don't think entrepreneurship does at all. The "God" of entrepreneurship is
success at a venture, and I firmly believe that the more people who take this
as a life principle, the worse off we will be as a community. And I do believe
that many take entrepreneurship's values as life principles without fully
thinking through the underlying core of it all.

